# Month's Fishing Trip



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi All

Heading out with SWMBO on Monday for a month away fron Canberra's weather 8) - 1st stop at Wangi Point Caravan Park on Lake Macquarie for a week, then on to Forster for a week and finally a wfortnight at Nambucca, before wandering back home. 8)

So if you see a bearded pedaller on a Hobie Outfitter - say 'Hi' and point him gently in the direction of some good fishing  :lol:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeaataMAAFxfgAAQQYf/8qEg1gA/796wMAE1myCVT1TNAGjQJkMQAA9TIJVT8IKek9TUekBgT0jEGZT1AlVPxKepkzUaGhoND0QANBnuRcyl5K9Tt8vg51xVojYcHj2kUi+TYu0HlRWbcYG6naNJ/y4d6QcDEMgnrKBhcWmREXGQSFcuoULFzxxQyZxSTIkZXkRc0jypiBAerCXuIo5JzCYC6krN5qKj8XzcaSNncQpY8DayZcU4ik0JRuqSycSLZk4pAUdJzwoz4wFIiHPHVIPHKP3UyVaahh3e9SGjrkdxKpGk0EEj/td5XW5Jasp+jZQxEeSATPDNr7Cqq6IjYLHoUnLNLIbx6NYsVMpIxEfodQVks1FQesF9IXRnxutrpsNGgsuFiy7rc9b5nfISqlS2hN3csEYl6qQLdLFh/i7kinChIc01a0Y=


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the marks Red - and, yes, I am hoping the redfin are moving when I come home 

Dave


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

don't forget to let me know when you're coming up this way dave! I'll pm you my phone number if u like or I work at the rsl club in nambucca so come and have a beer on me hehehe


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Good luck with your trip mate, sounds like a nice holiday away. Look forward to hearing all about it


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Crazy

I sent you a PM with my mobile number and current plans - hope it got there

Dave


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yep got it dave, ur right opposite the water there, we have found more action towards the ocean end of the nambucca river lately but really noticing a change in the weather the past few days, (took the extra blankie off last night!)

see if we can't round up a posse for around that time? did you want to stay around the nambucca area?


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Crazy

Will be in Nambucca for probably the fortnight before pointing south, but will entertain day trips. Like to see SW Rocks, maybe higher up river if worth it, other local creeks - whatever. Judy has a (non fishing) friens who retired to Nambucca that she needs to catch up with, but that is easy. I have also put beach rods in, in case I get tired of Yakkin :shock:. When do Mangrove Jacks show up? Suspect I am still too early.

Cheers

Dave


----------

